# Changing Job query



## hashim_alam200 (May 23, 2014)

So i have a bachelor's degree in engineering and i am employed in a company on a limited skill visa. I have worked there for a few months now and i feel like changing the job cause of salary deduction every month. So if i were to get a job on the basis of my bachelor degree does the new salary still need to be 12000 dhs? as i understand limited skill means labour and i will be shifting to an engineerig job. and can the current employer ban me for a period of 6 months or a year. Any information will be appreciated. thanks


----------

